# Hey



## angel33 (May 24, 2017)

Hey I am new here


----------



## badinbklyn1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Me too


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello to both of you.

Why not jump in on some the forums and start talking to people?


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Read as there are some here that provide excellent advice and some that aren't so great. Take away the helpful and discard the other. Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

